# Okay dumb question



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

I see this posted all the time, but what does OB stand for?


----------



## Mihai Boldor (Feb 27, 2015)

It stands for Orange Blotched


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

also may be called marmalade cat


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pfoster74 said:


> also may be called marmalade cat


Though originally that was only supposed to refer to male OB's.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh orange blotched now it's coming clear.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BB is blue, black barred.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am pretty sure that OB fish are hybrids.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

joescaper1 said:


> I am pretty sure that OB fish are hybrids.


that's not correct for all :wink:


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

joescaper1 said:


> I am pretty sure that OB fish are hybrids.


i have some ob trewavasae that are pure as far as i know?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joescaper1 said:


> I am pretty sure that OB fish are hybrids.


In Lake Malawi, OB genetics is restricted to the mbuna flock naturally. No Haplochromine, nor Peacocks (Aulonocara) naturally have OB genetics. Any Haplochromine or Peacock from Lake Malawi that is OB is a hybrid. There is also no OB genetics in Cynotilapia, though there are some hybrids in the hobby.

OB genetics also occurs in some Tanganyika fish, as well as "Victorian" type Haplochromines, and some Central American fish.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

pfoster74 said:


> joescaper1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure that OB fish are hybrids.
> ...


I am pretty sure the trewavasae are piebald not OB.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

joescaper1 said:


> pfoster74 said:
> 
> 
> > joescaper1 said:
> ...


OB would be the correct term, piebald is really a hobby name for the same thing... but trewavassae are available as natural OB.


----------

